# Is Shayana Shop Any Good?



## iloveit (May 22, 2009)

http://seedscannabis.cannabissativashop.com/

I found this website & Im just wondering if any one has ordered seeds from them.


----------



## crypt kine (Feb 7, 2010)

I recently placed an order with them. seems a little sketchy with no tracking numbers but ill let you know in a couple weeks


----------



## iloveit (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks crypt kine


----------



## thashyt (May 13, 2011)

So basically what ur saying is it's safe to mess with u or what?


----------



## thashyt (May 13, 2011)

what about that order bro is it str8?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 13, 2011)

Shayanashop said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just want to explain why we do not use tracking/registered mail.
> Problem is if your order gets confiscated or flag at customs and then it gets delivered and you sign for it.
> ...


Really? That's the excuse you are going with? I've never had to sign for seeds and if they asked me to I know damn well not to. It doesn't matter how they are sent if they confiscate your seeds and they want to bust you which rarely happens they would either try to get you to sign for it regardless of how it was sent or leave a message that you have a package to pick up and bust you if you pick it up.


----------



## almostjesus (Feb 14, 2013)

I know it is quite an old post, but i must reply, just to warn the community.This is genuine site that MIGHT suplly what you ordered, however there's just something shady about those missing orders. Think, this is their way to boost profit. I must say, i didn't even recieve my order from shayana, just bunch of bull****. Shayana MIGHT or MIGHT NOT send you your order. They wash their hands clean for their own failure by their petty little disclamer. Plus, even after "postal investigation" they do not provide any proof what happened to your package. Read all around the internet. Unworthy the risk. There are older, better suplliers, who guarantee that one way or another you will get your money worth. My verdict - ordinary DRUG DEALERS not a bussines site.


----------



## sjever (May 22, 2013)

they have send me 3 syringes of mushroom liquid culture,in two was contamination in third was nothing just water,they say they will contact suplier after i have send them picture of contaminated syringe with black cloud in it,so as say above post they wash their hands from responsebility,they dont care for costumers,they have bad comunication just stop answering on your qustion.


----------



## shayanasshit (Oct 7, 2013)

i am from finland and very disapoint. almost 300 euros lost. i will just copy the mails with shayana starting 1/11/2013 and ending 8/29/2013 the oldest seem to be missing but u might get the point:

Me:

Hi,

there was yellow growth in two of the kits when they arrived.

The one kit is not making any shrooms at all, two others has sick looking mushrooms, the one is smelling bad and only gave 5 mushrooms. The two other did not have yellow when they arrived but now they are also turning yellow.

Is it safe to eat the mushrooms or can I send the kits back? Also I would like new kits couse these are big kits and before they have given many dozens shrooms at once.

Thanks,

- Henri

"

You seem to have forgotten, that you messed up in the first place when sending the kits. There is always microbes on the air, thats why they use suits in the dangerous virus labs even: there is not 100% sterile place.

Let me remind you then: the kits didnt arrive with the other stuff. Then I send you this message, that when they arrive and you reply:

"your kits could not be delivered due to address problems and are returning to us, we will contact you when they arrive to arrange a reshipment.

we will contact you when the order returns to us to arrange a reshipment."

There was no adress prolem and the kits were already arrived, they were in another delivery place but you did not tell me this.

Then I got message from some neverheard DPD and the kits have been there very long time. When the kits are closed, they cannot breath and other parasites will take over the kits, which would normally not survive if the mushroom can breath. Now I send you this message:

"there has been some misunderstanding, I got now a txt message from dpd finland that they have a package to me.

When have you send this package? Can I have refund of the kits if they have been too long in the post and wont grow?"

And then you send me this:

"

the kits will be ok"

Well, the kits were not okay and now you must a) return me and my friends money or b) send us new kits.

There really is no other options: if we pay for something, you must deliver that product: not some smelly mushrooms, which do not even flush.

If you sell kits that have been returned with lower price, there reads that they maybe do not ever grow. So how can you say to me, that these old kits "will be ok"? 

Like I sayed, we could make partnership program: I can use these infected kits now with my project of testing my aLED technology with them and can add you advertisement and website there.

Then we would both win. Otherwise, we will both lose: that is for sure.

If you think you are being funny, you are not. You must send me the kits what I have payed for: in good condition.

I have already send these pictures to you once, please try to read what I send to you:

http://imgur.com/a/mTcdN

I hope you understand now this situation fully

- Henri

"

Shayana:


Hello Henri 

no one is being funny, i forwarded the link with the photos to the manufacturer to ask their opinion. please e-mail me next monday

Best Regards,

Joao

Me:

Joao,

I am sorry, but I did not give the money to your manufacturer: I give it you so it is your responsibility also to do this.

You can self then later deal with your own manufacturer, but you should send me the kits right away since I have shown very clearly that there was also error in your delivery of the kits which may have caused them to go bad.

I hope you understand our situation now: we do not have much money and would like to continue with my friends to order your products also in the future, but we must now first have these products that we have already payed for.

- Henri

Shayana:

Hello Henri 

we will offer you two new kits as a goodwill gesture, let me know which kits you want to receive

Best Regards,

Joao

(notice: it was half of what we payed for and took 5 people 1 month angry email spam to get them)

Me:

Hi Joao,

how about our partnership program?

I am sorry, but you must send them all.

I will discuss with my friends with this, but as a good will gesture I will personally demand only 3 kits since the one gave couple mushrooms untill it died.

I will make another order so you will not have to pay the extra posting fee also: you can send the kits in the same order.

- Henri

Hi Joao,

I talked with my friends and we agreed it is OK to have even those two kits.

Thank you for your cooperation.

- Henri

Shayana (new order):

Hello Henri 

We are sorry you haven't received your order.

However, at the moment we can't do anything yet, because we always have to wait one month after the order was shipped.

If you still haven't received anything, email us and we will work out a solution.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Best Regards,
Joao

Me:



#ok. but has it come to finland even? i mean that tracking number, can you see that?

Henri

Shayana:

Hello Henri 

your order does not have a tracking number, you choose unregistered shipping without insurance

Me:

you sayed 1 month last time.

how long now?

Shayana:

you choose unregistered uninsured shipping for your order so unless it returns to us we cannot take further action


Me:

So last time we ordered mushrooms: they came rotten.

We had to fight you for months and then you give half them back.

Now I order from you again and you say you do not have stock and give "coupon".

Nothing comes to me.

It seems to me that you are cheating money from customers.

(no reply i send new)

You just take my money and not going to even reply?

aaand today i send this:

so this is what you are then?

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/196421-shayana-shop-any-good.html

(case closed)


----------



## shayanascam (Apr 8, 2014)

DPD Tracking shows package returned to sender. They deny this despite clear evidence. Refuse re-send. No refund policy in violation of consumer law.
Even with tracking they claim lost package. Shayanashop is a scam.


----------



## Mashnotes (May 11, 2016)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Really? That's the excuse you are going with? I've never had to sign for seeds and if they asked me to I know damn well not to. It doesn't matter how they are sent if they confiscate your seeds and they want to bust you which rarely happens they would either try to get you to sign for it regardless of how it was sent or leave a message that you have a package to pick up and bust you if you pick it up.


----------



## Mashnotes (May 11, 2016)

Do not listen to these people at shayana sent bank transfer that got received by there bank the following day a week and a bit later this MANDY of there company keeps sending me same email like she is a robot asking did I send to the right place and when I reply I did and checked with my bank and then gave this MANDY my transaction number she send bk did I get the details right ect over and over stay farrr from shayana shop. Com .......


----------



## althor (May 11, 2016)

I will never understand why people want to try and use these odd-ball, never heard of, places when there are so many verified reliable places to go. It is almost like the guys who go pick up the rattiest street whores they can find. It is almost like they are hoping something goes wrong and they end up with HIV or some shit.


----------



## Mashnotes (May 11, 2016)

No it is a con mate stay farrr from if you want a site that is legit zamnesia is one of the best 5stars from me


----------



## Mashnotes (May 11, 2016)

althor said:


> I will never understand why people want to try and use these odd-ball, never heard of, places when there are so many verified reliable places to go. It is almost like the guys who go pick up the rattiest street whores they can find. It is almost like they are hoping something goes wrong and they end up with HIV or some shit.



Simple people make mistakes and then learn from there mistakes then comes the wisdom but you sound like you want a pat on the back pmsl sadd


----------



## althor (May 14, 2016)

Mashnotes said:


> Simple people make mistakes and then learn from there mistakes then comes the wisdom but you sound like you want a pat on the back pmsl sadd


 Oh no, I dont want a pat on the back. I am good, I used a real bank and have my seeds so I am content.


----------



## metasynapse (Oct 26, 2016)

...one word about shady missing orders from shayana. Im regular shayana customer since 2012. Ive made over 30 orders and YES...when you ordering chem goods ( not for human consumption) you get regular non-registered mail. Its for your own safety! Because some of chem is banned! In the beginning of year Ive had some bad luck and my orders ( three of them ) never reach my destination - you know why??? POSTMAN stole my stuff 3 times.....shayana is ALWAYS sending orders. Change your delivery address and everything will be fine. Best regards 4all. Peace.


----------



## ixelord (Nov 2, 2016)

I just arrived in Canada and would like to order from Shayana to deliver here... do you guys think there will be problems at the customs ? and if so that I AM gonna have problems ?


----------

